# Bombing Run - Looking for Recruits



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I appreciate you each taking the time to read this post, it is greatly appreciated...

I have a friend who has given up cigarettes and started smoking cigars... His first one was a Pepin Cuban Classic and he has been hooked ever since! I already sent down 15 fine cigars, but I was hoping you guys could help me bomb him into a coolador! Currently he is not a CS member but I am working on getting him to join and I think this would be the final push.

I understand if you are unable or do not feel comfortable participating. If you wish to help out, please let me know via PM and feel free to forward this to anyone who you think might be interested.

The Ship date is Monday the 14th.

Thank you.

Greg :ss

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

dunng said:


> The List (so far):
> 
> dunng
> massphatness
> ...


Hit me with a PM on the details, I can only bomb from the darkside if that is OK


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg once bombed my ass with Scotch and cigars. So when he asks, I answer.

Help this guy out -- it is the CS way.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

PMs have been sent out... pass the word! Thanks! :ss

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

PMs have been sent out... pass the word! Thank you too all who have signed up! :ss

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox
billybarue


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not really the bombing type. But I was awed by the support I got in inviting a friend of mine here. I'd love to be a part of your mission!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Greg once bombed my ass with Scotch and cigars. So when he asks, I answer.
> 
> Help this guy out -- it is the CS way.


he did the same with me, but with a humi. i am still in ridiculous debt to him. EVERYONE JOIN

stearns


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you guys for the kind words, I learned from everyone here at CS and I do my best to Pay it Forward every chance I get... 

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox
billybarue
easyt

Thank you too all who have signed up! :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in! :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox
billybarue
easyt
gnukfu

Thank you too all who have signed up!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox
billybarue
easyt
gnukfu
KASR

Thank you too all who have signed up!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox
billybarue
easyt
gnukfu
KASR
Gargoyle

Thank you too all who have signed up! :ss


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Reporting for duty! Sign me up! :tu :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox
billybarue
easyt
gnukfu
KASR
Gargoyle
dustinhayden (Thanks!)

Thank you too all who have signed up! :ss


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Put me in the mix, PM for info.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

If there's still time, sign me up and PM the details. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The List (so far):

dunng
massphatness
stearns
tricker
jovenhut
FontanaHoo
SilverFox
billybarue
easyt
gnukfu
KASR
Gargoyle
dustinhayden
tsolomon
Biglizard1

Thank you too all who have signed up!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

im pumped that this is getting so big. nothing like a good ol' fashion noob bombing

stearns


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

stearns said:


> nothing like a good ol' fashion noob bombing


Got that right! :ss


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

This will be my first bombing. I'm excited! I already have everything ready to go for Monday.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Locked and loaded! Everyone ready? :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I would just love to see the look on this chimps face when it all comes down on him at once:ss:chk:chk


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Holy crap that poor guy is dead:hn. Thats ok though more cigars for us.:tu


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

cocked and locked and ready, 
for tommorow


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Up, up, & away...

0479 9941 7650 1708 3307


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

:gn0103 8555 7494 0403 6244 :gn


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

0307 3330 0002 0529 7617 :ss


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

The package has left the building. Incoming! :gn :gn :gn


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Sky rockets in flight, 
cigar smoking delight,
cigar smoking delight!

0103 8555 7493 5210 1575


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sh!t looks like I missed out on this one!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

on its way

stearns


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Launching tonight - DC 0103 8555 7494 8843 4257


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Sh!t looks like I missed out on this one!


Never too late - PM on the way... :ss


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Enroute:
DC 0103 8555 7493 8343 8497
:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok guys, there was a slight issue with the new mailman on his route... two packages got bounced but will be redeliverd by the post office. Can't wait to see the full devistation! Thanks again! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg - we need an update! :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

massphatness said:


> Greg - we need an update! :tu


Hey Vin,

we have touchdown... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=169564

Greg :ss


----------

